# What Would You Prefer!



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

O.K.,
I thought we could get a little fun on this site so I thought I would bring back a game that use to be played a while ago on this site. It might not be very exciting but it is still fun. So it goes like this I ask which item would you prefer out of a pick of 2. You then state your answer of which of the 2 choices you would "prefer". Then you give 2 different items for the next person to choose, you can play as many times as you want, but you cant answer your own question. For an example I would ask which would prefer Bacon or Eggs

My answer would be bacon, then you go and ask, or just list 2 items for the next person, so after I have answered i would then give a choice of anything,

so my next question would be bass or crappie, and it goes from there.

SO WHICH DO YOU PREFER

GPS or A Vexilar


----------



## hahner724 (Nov 22, 2007)

my answer would be gps.

ok next

what would you prefer spoons or cranks


----------



## nooffseason (Nov 15, 2008)

good question perchman, 

My answer...eating - crappie, catching - bass. overall winner - bass. Now my question and i'm not even sure i would be able to answer myself, love them both. 
Largemouth fishing? or Smallmouth fishing? let the games begin!


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Largemouth!

Ginger or Mary Ann?


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

BOTH

Cognac or Tequila


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Cognac...Tequilla is disgusting

Pro or College football


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

Pro
Fly rod or spinning rod?
Mike


----------



## hahner724 (Nov 22, 2007)

since i got skipped thanks ,
spinning rod

prefer ice fishing or openwater fishing


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

open water 
doe or dough???


----------



## corndawg (Oct 24, 2007)

I dont hunt so Ill take the cash

Bait or lure?


----------



## reelmanly (May 19, 2005)

Dough has bought me a doe so
Sex or Fishin


----------



## harle96 (Aug 2, 2005)

Fishing

Scratch an itch or itch a scratch?


----------



## BIGGUNS (May 17, 2008)

Fishing ,the Sex Is Always Good But The Fishing's On An Off . 
Aluminum Or Fiberglass ?


----------



## Stoshu (Nov 6, 2004)

Fiberglass...

Spinning or Bait Caster????


----------



## corndawg (Oct 24, 2007)

OK, I got skipped.

Spinning

Bait or lure?


----------



## ThunderHawk7 (May 3, 2004)

Lure

Steak or Prime rib?


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Steak!!!

Blondes or brunettes?


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

BigDaddy300 said:


> Steak!!!
> 
> Blondes or brunettes?


thats not a fair question if your only allowed to pick one but... i guess blondettes  

lake or river?


----------



## cantsleep (Jul 25, 2007)

River.

Fishing late night or early morning?


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

late night,

fried fish or broiled fish


----------



## Walleye Mafia (Jul 16, 2007)

Broiled for sure!!!!

Trolling or jigging?


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

TROLLING

open air stadium football or dome game?


----------



## Walleye Mafia (Jul 16, 2007)

Open air at Heinz Field in Pittsburgh!


Rock or country music?


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

Country and cold beer!!!!!!!!!!!!! Bass jigs or worms??????????????


----------



## FOBU (Apr 14, 2004)

Got to go with worms

Bottle or Draft


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2004)

Draft

Smallmouth or saugeye?


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

saugeye (cuz you can eat em)

braid or mono.


----------



## trofybassinassasin (Aug 4, 2008)

Mono

Topwater strikes or nibbling on the worm?


----------



## TritonMark (Apr 5, 2004)

Topwater Strike

Boat or Shore


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2004)

Boat

Blazzing Sadles or Spaceballs


----------



## bassattacker (Mar 14, 2007)

SpaceBalls, its A CLASSIC

Lightly Foggy Morning or Light Drizzle Morning?


----------



## symba (May 23, 2008)

Light Drizzle Morning. Better fishing in the rain 


Bobber or Strike indicator?


----------



## cjbrown (May 22, 2007)

Light drizzle

Long Island Iced or Red Wine?


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

Red Wine

TV or Internet?


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Blazing Saddles all the way. 

Internet over TV

Reef Runner or Rapala for walleye.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Rapala

One 8lb. Walleye or six 3lb. Walleyes?


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

One 8 lb'er

Fish hook removal.....Emergency Room or String-Yank?


----------



## seethe303 (Dec 12, 2006)

string yank and some morphine. 

beatles or stones?


----------



## Columbusslim31 (Sep 1, 2007)

Beatles

Johnnie Walker Red Label or Black Label?


----------



## waterwalker (Jan 24, 2008)

beatles

A day on the lake with Al lindner or Carrie Underwood


----------



## waterwalker (Jan 24, 2008)

Columbusslim31 said:


> Beatles
> 
> Johnnie Walker Red Label or Black Label?


Dewars tyvm

Same ? Al lindner or Carrie Underwood?


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

Carrie Underwood (but she'll be continually taking her top off and putting it back on  )

Sgt Pepper or the White Album?


----------



## seethe303 (Dec 12, 2006)

white album.

as far as eating goes (not catching)... saugeye or walleye?


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Walleye!

Spring or fall fishing?


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Fall Fishing

Ford or Chevy?


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2004)

Ford

Turkey or ham


----------



## hahner724 (Nov 22, 2007)

turkey


coke or pepsi


----------



## boss302 (Jun 24, 2005)

coke

Working in the rain or working in the snow


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Pepsi. Dont want another rehab stint 
Ohio or Florida


----------



## ThunderHawk7 (May 3, 2004)

Gotta say Ohio


Elk Hunting in Montana or Bear Hunting in Alaska?


----------



## seethe303 (Dec 12, 2006)

elk hunting. usually the elk don't eat the hunters. 

legally blond or legally blond 2?


----------



## SwollenGoat (Apr 13, 2005)

seethe303 said:


> legally blond or legally blond 2?


Since nobody's gonna' touch that one...

I'll say Elk, though I would love to see Alaska - couldn't kill a bear.

Mac or PC?


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

PC 

Church secretary or trashy woman?


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Church secretary... At least I'd be forgiven!

Hot fudge or hot caramel???


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Hot fudge- not a fan of caramel.

Bass Pro or Cabelas?


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

hot carmel

mosquito repellant or wife repellant ?


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Cabelas

Topwater or soft plastic?


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2004)

Topwater

Butter pecan or Moose Tracks?


----------



## 1st shirt (Jan 11, 2008)

Butter Pecan

Ford or Chevy P/U


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Ford...

Lowes or Home depot


----------



## corndawg (Oct 24, 2007)

Chevy

Clint Eastwood or John wayne?


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

Home Depot


Jack or Jim?


----------



## Duckless (Jan 10, 2006)

Chevy

F-16 or F/A-18


----------



## fishingfoolBG (Oct 30, 2007)

Jack

Browns or Bengals?


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

BROWNS!!!

Christmas Music.....
CAN'T STAND IT or don't mind it


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Cant stand it!!!

Led Zeppelin or Lynard Skynard?


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Lewis said:


> Cant stand it!!!


Atta boy!!

Skynard!!!

Laptop or Desktop


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Desktop, they have a much longer life and don't break as Easy, 

Vista or XP


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Laptop, although my lap would comfortably hold a desktop. 

Spring or fall


----------



## waterwalker (Jan 24, 2008)

fall

Bacon and eggs or biscuits and gravy


----------



## BuzzBob (Apr 10, 2004)

Bacon and Eggs

Sunbathing on your boat

Shortdrift or Reel Lady?


----------



## elkhtr (Oct 23, 2006)

I am not gettin near that one.

biscuits and gravy of course.

Smallmouth or Steelhead?


----------



## V-MAX200 (Oct 16, 2007)

Smallmouth!

steak or baby back ribs.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

steak

Real Christmas tree or fake?


----------



## V-MAX200 (Oct 16, 2007)

Fake.

Flippin stick or ultra light?


----------



## ThunderHawk7 (May 3, 2004)

Flipping Stick

Tacos or Fajitas?


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

real tree

Fish from the front of the boat or back (bass Fishing)


----------



## V-MAX200 (Oct 16, 2007)

front deck any day.

fishing in a boat...stand or sit?


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Sit 

Redears or Crappie?


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

crappie

Jackie chan or chuck Norris


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Chuck Norris

Peple or People


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

Peple, lol

Realtree or Mossy Oak?


----------



## Capt.Muskey (Apr 14, 2004)

Mossy Oak

TNT or C-4


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

C-4

Paper or Plastic?


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Plastic

Sunny or cloudy


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Cloudy, Better for fishing, arrowhead hunting and mushroom hunting...

sand or mud


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

Mud

liver or prostate cancer??


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

neither

previous post about cancer a downer or not a downer


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Yea, lets not get morbid.

Top or bottom? (water column)


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

top

itchy crack (monkey butt) or raw butt?


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Neither!  

muzzleloader or shotgun?


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Muzzleloader...

Dumb and Dumber or Old School


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Old School

Hansen buck or Rompola buck?


----------



## Walleye Mafia (Jul 16, 2007)

Hansens buck


Working hard or hardly working?


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

working hard

bacon or sausage?


----------



## Walleye Mafia (Jul 16, 2007)

Man ez we must work the same shift or something! 

Bacon


Copenhagen or marlboros


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Duckless said:


> Chevy
> 
> F-16 or F/A-18



F-14 tomcat, anytime baby




yep, just got home..very long day today


----------



## ThunderHawk7 (May 3, 2004)

Gotta Go with Cope...


Grizzly Wintergreen Long cut or Skoal?


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2004)

ThunderHawk7 said:


> Grizzly Wintergreen Long cut or Skoal?



Neither! Give me a fine cigar anytime. 


Jack Bauer or Chuck Norris


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Chuck Norris...he wins everytime...hands down

Remington or Mossburg


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

mossberg

black coffee or cream/sugar


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Cream/sugar

Trophy Elk or trophy Whitetail?


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

whitetail
lobster or crab legs?


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2004)

Trophy Whitetail

12 or 16 guage?


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

12 gauge

catfish or carp


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2004)

Catfish

Jessica Simpson or Jessica Alba


----------



## SwollenGoat (Apr 13, 2005)

Alba - definitely

Greasy spoon or 4-star?


----------



## One Legged Josh (Jan 27, 2008)

Greasy spoon for sure.

For squirrels 22 or 20 ga?!#


----------



## SwollenGoat (Apr 13, 2005)

22.

Chet Atkins or Junior Brown?


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2004)

Chet Atkins

Surf or Turf?


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

Turf

Manual or Automatic


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Automatic

Chineese chicken or chicken in china?


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Chinese Chicken...in China it might be cat!  

Mcdonalds or Wendys?


----------



## hahner724 (Nov 22, 2007)

McDonalds

Semi-auto or pump


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2004)

Pump

Hotel California or Hey Jude


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

hotel california

for towing...
diesel or gas


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

diesel...

Fresh Prince of Bel-air or Home Improvement


----------



## Snackmans Dad (May 2, 2007)

Home improvement

Receiving a gift or giving a gift?


----------



## BassCrazy (Oct 11, 2007)

Blazing Saddles

Spinnerbait or buzzbait


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

spinnerbait

Stephen Segal or Jet Li


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Segal!

N'Sync or Backsteet Boys:T


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

aint touching that one...my manhood is at stake!   

Shimano or Daiwa?


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

Shimano

Big boards or in-lines


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Inlines

Bacardi or Capt. Mo


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

Capt. Morgan Toothache or Earache?


----------



## corndawg (Oct 24, 2007)

Ill take the Capt. Morgan toothache LOL

Friday Night or Saturday night


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Friday

Top or bottom?


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

Snakecharmer said:


> Friday
> 
> Top or bottom?


depends...so EITHER!!LOL!!

can or bottle???


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Bottle...

tree stand or ground blind


----------



## ThunderHawk7 (May 3, 2004)

Tree Stand


Long Bow or Recurve


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

crossbow.lol

soup or salad


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

ezbite said:


> crossbow.lol
> 
> soup or salad


soup.....you know all about that tag soup im sure   

Thompsons or trophys


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

TROPHYS.... 

sink or swim


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

lol rather swim 

Eddie Vetter or Eddie VanHalen?


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Eddie VanHalen...

...30-06 or 30-30..??.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

.30/06

M-14 or M-16


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

.30-06

fat chick or skinny hula hoop with a cherio chick?


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

fat chick

leno or letterman


----------



## hahner724 (Nov 22, 2007)

lettermen

watching browns football or getting kicked in your nads


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

hahner724 said:


> lettermen
> 
> watching browns football or getting kicked in your nads


A_ light _kick in the nards (the pain won't last as long)

Fishing with Spud Bar Bob or True2Plue ! LOL !

Liqour or Beer ?


----------



## Walleye Mafia (Jul 16, 2007)

Beer Man vs. Wild or Survivorman?


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

survivorman

neil peart or tommy lee


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Lars Ulrich 

blond or redhead


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

redhead

Marilyn Chambers or Marilyn Manson


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Chambers 

Spinning rods or casting rods?


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Spinning

EZbite or George?


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

EZbite...

early season bow hunting or late season bow hunting


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

late season!

horns or antlers???


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

antlers

black powder or pyrodex


----------



## Fishers of Men (Jul 29, 2005)

black powder

fin or feather?


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

fin

happily married or single and happy


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

happily married...

Peyton or Eli


----------



## Coot (Jan 27, 2006)

Peyton

Jennifer Aniston or Courtney Cox ?


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

Courtney Cox 

regular oreos or double stuffed


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Courtney Cox

Bill Cowher or Marty Shottenheimer?


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Marty

Summer or Winter


----------



## Coot (Jan 27, 2006)

Fall

Browning or Remington ?


----------



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

remington

LeBron or Koby?


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

browning

walleye or perch (to eat)


----------



## Walleye Mafia (Jul 16, 2007)

Walleye


Colorado or willow blades?


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

colorado

play 18 at firestone CC or play 9 with tiger at copley greens?


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

18 at firestone

east coast or west coast


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

East coast...

deer hunting in the morning or at dusk


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

morning

laptop or desktop


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

desktop

popcorn or candycorn


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

popcorn

toast or muffin


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

toast
cant sleep or dont want to sleep


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Big Joshy said:


> toast
> cant sleep or dont want to sleep


dont want to sleep

south park or simpsons


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

south park...

Sipe or Kosar


----------



## Coot (Jan 27, 2006)

Sipe

bacon or sausage


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

sausage

stren or berkley


----------



## Walleye Mafia (Jul 16, 2007)

Stren



Super bowl or BCS national championship game?


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

super bowl
corn hole or corn dog??


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Corn dog!

Suspenders or belt? lol


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

Fishstix said:


> EZbite...
> 
> early season bow hunting or late season bow hunting


i have never been dissed so hard in my life----thats the ultimate burn


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

Fishman said:


> Corn dog!
> 
> Suspenders or belt? lol


belt

pullin dipsies and spoons or draggin meat


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Dipsies

Hunting snacks- slim jims or jerky


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

jerky

ranch or blue cheese


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Jerky!!!!!!!!!!


Fishin or catchin?


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

TIGGER said:


> Jerky!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Fishin or catchin?


as much as id like to go catchin---im a FISHERman 

outboards, i/o's, or inboards?


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

outboards

cleveland or pittsburg


----------



## corndawg (Oct 24, 2007)

*CLEVELAND anytime*
Winter fishing  warm hands or warm feet


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Warm feet


salt or pepper?


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Gju42486 said:


> i have never been dissed so hard in my life----thats the ultimate burn


I was waiting to see how long it would take you to respond to that...Warm hands and feet

Bernie or Boomer


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

pepper

a 20yr younger than you lover, where you pay for everything or a 20 yr older than you lover, who pays for everything?


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

ezbite said:


> pepper
> 
> a 20yr younger than you lover, where you pay for everything or a 20 yr older than you lover, who pays for everything?


im going option b since 20 years older than me would make her in her prime.....20 years younger would get me jailtime.

ole petes or stinkers?


----------



## Capt.Muskey (Apr 14, 2004)

old petes

codine or morphine?


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

Capt.Muskey said:


> old petes
> 
> codine or morphine?


Morphine like the suckers! Pipe or Blunt?


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

ole petes 

smithwick rogue or rapala husky jerk


----------



## Walleye Mafia (Jul 16, 2007)

Rogue


Work 4 ten hour shifts or 5 8's ?


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

4 10's...

Ditka or a hurricane


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

hurricane!! LOL


2 stroke or 4 stroke?


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

4 stroke
Brady Quinn or Derek Anderson?


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

Lewis said:


> Brady Quinn or Derek Anderson?


Quinn...

Rosie or Ellen ??? LOL !


----------



## One Legged Josh (Jan 27, 2008)

Ellen.

Taste's great or less filling?


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2004)

One Legged Josh said:


> Ellen.
> 
> Taste's great or less filling?



I always prefered the easy opening cans!

Egg nog or fruit cake?


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

egg nog or course! 

ice fishing or open water?


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

open water baby 

cash or debit card


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

cash
hamburger patty or cow patty?


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

patty.lol.

lowrance or humming bird


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

garmin!!! 


inines or snap weights???


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

wave warrior said:


> garmin!!!
> 
> 
> inines or snap weights???


inlines with harnesses and snaps for cranks

dicks or gander mtn


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

gander...local dicks is terrible!!

live crawlers or gulp!


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

gulp
potato chips or poker chips?


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

WB185Ranger said:


> gulp
> potato chips or poker chips?



potato chips

creamy italian dressing or italian dressing


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Italian Dressing...

Whoopi Goldburg or Barbara Walters


----------



## LEJoe (Jun 27, 2006)

Whoopi!

Hollowpoints or semi wadcutters.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Hollowpoints, the phrase "wadcutters" bugs me !!!

Automatic or manual transmission


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

10 speed manual

l.e.d. or halogen bulb


----------



## hahner724 (Nov 22, 2007)

led

abba or acdc


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

acdc

King Crimson or Rose Tattoo


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

King Crimson although some Aphrodites' Child would be good as well

Stone Roses or Artful Dodger


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Stone Roses...

Early Riser or Night Owl


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

Depends on the fishin'...

X-Box 360 or PS3?


----------



## Coot (Jan 27, 2006)

Xbox 360 or PS3 ?....huh ?

 

Eric Clapton or Jimi Hendrix


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

360

kicked in the nuts with a bare foot or the face with a steel toe boot?


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

bare foot me while i jam to jimmy 

bar soap or liquid soap

speaking of liquid soap, why does the coast guard use liquid soap? because it takes longer to pick up when they drop it in the shower


----------



## Walleye Mafia (Jul 16, 2007)

Bar soap


Satellite or cable?


----------



## Fishin4Busch (Mar 31, 2008)

satellite


badmitton or ping pong?


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

ping pong



frog legs or gator


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

frog legs

rotts or dobbys


----------



## Walleye Mafia (Jul 16, 2007)

Rotts. color of baits catch fish or fisherman?


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

both

cell phone or land line?


----------



## Bass_Hawg (Apr 12, 2004)

Cell

Tast Great or Less Filling


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Taste great


Shaved or unshaved


----------



## fisherman5567 (Jan 3, 2007)

shaved (depends what your talking about 

Being filthy rich and cant fish or completely poor and can fish?


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2004)

fisherman5567 said:


> completely poor and can fish?


This is the only one that I can relate to. I would like to at least try the other. 

Spork or spoon?


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

ezbite said:


> bare foot me while i jam to jimmy
> 
> bar soap or liquid soap
> 
> speaking of liquid soap, why does the coast guard use liquid soap? because it takes longer to pick up when they drop it in the shower


yea way to screw that up captain kangaroo---its why does the navy use POWDER soap----hey, you were never crowned a comedian, now i can see why :C


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

spoon

reading a post by that last guy or suicide!!! LOL!!


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

reading a post by the last guy


captain kangaroo or lucy's toy shop


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

jshbuckeye said:


> reading a post by the last guy
> 
> 
> captain kangaroo or lucy's toy shop


kangaroo

thanksgiving or christmas


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Gju42486 said:


> kangaroo
> 
> thanksgiving or christmas


Thanksgiving

Who a bigger bad a$$
Chuck Norris or Rambo?


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2004)

Chuck Norris hands down... You'll be lucky to live if he finds out you even doubted him..... 

Ohio State or meatchicken


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

Ohio State (seriously..not even close)

Ducks or Geese?

(btw...quit cheating and adding in your own answers..lol)


----------



## Coot (Jan 27, 2006)

1. puddlers

2. geese

3. divers


steak or sea food


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Steak...

Beach or slopes


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

Beach


Charcoal or Gas


----------



## corndawg (Oct 24, 2007)

Charcoal

Tighty whiteys or boxers


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

BOXERS

working behind a desk or working out in the shop


----------



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

peple of the perch said:


> BOXERS
> 
> working behind a desk or working out in the shop


working out in the shop


coyote huntin or deer huntin


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Deer

Sheep or Sheeps


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Sheep...

Mike Tyson in his prime or Kimbo Slice


----------



## Coot (Jan 27, 2006)

Mike Tyson

hat or no hat


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

hat...

de niro or pesci


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

de niro 

wading or boat


----------



## Fishin4Busch (Mar 31, 2008)

boat

cd player or mp3 player?


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

mp3 player...

Nintendo or Atari


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

nintendo

tecmo bowl or madden?


----------



## Walleye Mafia (Jul 16, 2007)

tecmo bowl



3 footers or flat calm lake?


----------



## biteme (Mar 17, 2006)

3 footers

chevy or ford


----------



## rolland (Jan 8, 2008)

Chevy

Cake or Pie?


----------



## biteme (Mar 17, 2006)

pie

apple or cherry?


----------



## Fishin4Busch (Mar 31, 2008)

pumpkin, but apple would work ha

The Office or 30 Rock?


----------



## Walleye Mafia (Jul 16, 2007)

The office


Prison break or 24?


----------



## biteme (Mar 17, 2006)

prison break

andys or panko


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

panko

disposable razor or electric


----------



## Fishin4Busch (Mar 31, 2008)

electric

mullet or mohawk?


----------



## biteme (Mar 17, 2006)

mohawk

blondes or brunettes?


----------



## Coot (Jan 27, 2006)

brunettes

beautiful and dumb or average looking and smart


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

average and DUMD!!! lol!! (atleast thats what i end up with!)


$4/gal for gas or $20/gal beer????


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

$20 gal beer (Christmas Ale is about $20/gallon already)

Christmas shopping crowds or rush hour traffic?


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

rush hour traffic..

Hash browns or home fries?


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

An extra large helping of each!

Draft or bottle?


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2004)

draft in a tall frosty glass!

Sugar cream pie or pumpkin pie


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

pumpkin

duct tape or staples


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Duct tape ........... a million uses !!!


Connibear or box trap ??


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2004)

Conibear

110 or 120?


----------



## Coot (Jan 27, 2006)

Darwin said:


> Conibear
> 
> 110 or 120?


whatever it takes....

adult movie or foreplay


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

foreplay and a dirty movie.lol

pool or pinball


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

Pool

Bar-b-Q or sourcream and onion


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

BBQ

put on a sweater or turn up the thermostat


----------



## corndawg (Oct 24, 2007)

Put on a damn sweater

Curly or Shemp


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

yuk yuk yuk

conventional motor oil or synthetic


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

conventional

Beyonce or Rihana


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

rihana

hunting or fishing


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

hunting...

Knight or Thompson Center


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

thompson center.

more popular remington 870 or mossberg 500?


----------



## Walleye Mafia (Jul 16, 2007)

Mossberg since I have one- Im sure the remington is much better though

Vibee's or Jigging spoons?


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Jiggin Spoons by far


Will Smith or Will Ferrell


----------



## Walleye Mafia (Jul 16, 2007)

Will Ferrel


Luke Wilson or Owen Wilson?


----------



## Fishin4Busch (Mar 31, 2008)

Owen

sleeping bag or comforter?


----------



## biteme (Mar 17, 2006)

sleeping bag

beer or pop


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

BEER!!!!


headache or toothache???


----------



## biteme (Mar 17, 2006)

headache

beef or pork


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Beef

Robin Meade or Jessica Simpson


----------



## biteme (Mar 17, 2006)

JESSICA...

car 54 or adam 12


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

mushroomman said:


> Beef
> 
> Robin Meade or Jessica Simpson


robin with ease!!!

adam 12

mountains or great plaines???


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

wave warrior said:


> robin with ease!!!
> 
> adam 12
> 
> mountains or great plaines???


Got Robin on in the hotel right now..She is truly some morning sunshine!!
CNN Headline Morning Express for those wanting to know.
She's an Ohio girl!


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Mountains

Mushroom hunting or turkey hunting


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Turkey !!

Shap Rap or Bandit ??


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

BANDIT!

Michael Jackson or Jay-Z


----------



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

Jay-Z

LeBron or Koby?


----------



## Fishin4Busch (Mar 31, 2008)

Lebron

Favre or Marino?


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

Favre

The Office or House


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

house! he is hilarious!!


3 stooges or little rascals???


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Stooges.

Ohio River (Winter:bluecat, sauger/saugeye/walleye, hybrid stripers, etc) or Lake Erie (Summer/Fall: walleye, smallies, perch)


----------



## ThunderHawk7 (May 3, 2004)

Lake Erie


Draggin Tubes or Dropshot for Lake Erie Smallies


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

drop shotting

.40 or 9mm


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

9mm for da ammo prices

Attend OSU or OU


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

OU

jerky - venison or beef


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Beef

Maggots Or Waxworms


----------



## Coot (Jan 27, 2006)

maggots

mod-v or deep-v


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Waxies!

Old Yeller or Bambi


----------



## wader (Dec 9, 2004)

Deep-V.


Canoe or Kayak?


----------



## seethe303 (Dec 12, 2006)

kayak

burning to death or being eaten by sharks with laser beams attached to their heads ???


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Neither...

Cabela's or Bass Pro Shop


----------



## true2plue (Jul 12, 2004)

Summer

Left or right hand!!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

left
Derek Anderson or Pamela Anderson?


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

pam

outback or longhorn?


----------



## Walleye Mafia (Jul 16, 2007)

Longhorn



Tattoos or piercings?


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

tats

running shoes or boots


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2004)

Boots...what are these running shoes you speak of? 

Bernie Kosar or Brian Sipe?


----------



## ThunderHawk7 (May 3, 2004)

Brian Sipe


Walter Payton or Emmitt Smith


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Sweeeetnessss for sure

In color or black and white?


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2004)

Color

Tim Wilson or Rodney Carrington?


----------



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

Wilson


Carrie Underwood or Martina McBride?


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

Martina
bare or bear?


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2004)

Bare

Unforgiven or Pale Rider?


----------



## Columbusslim31 (Sep 1, 2007)

Bear

Pam Grier Or Halle Berry?


----------



## true2plue (Jul 12, 2004)

Halle Berry

Clay Aiken or Boy George


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

the man code just wont let me answer the above question. so i'll return to one that got skipped. man, i think i now know why he fishes with Krustydawg team starcraft be listening to some questionable stuff.





Darwin said:


> Bare
> 
> Unforgiven or Pale Rider?



unforgiven


palomar or trilene knot


----------



## Columbusslim31 (Sep 1, 2007)

Palomar

Halle Berry or Mariah Carey?


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2004)

Halle hands down!

email or text?


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

email

Martha Stewart or Nancy Grace


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2004)

jshbuckeye said:


> email
> 
> Martha Stewart or Nancy Grace



Celibacy 

Reds or Indians?


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

Indians

Divavillage.com or ohiogamefishing.com (lol)


----------



## rolland (Jan 8, 2008)

ogf... funny I actually put Divavillage.com thinking it was another outdoor site. gave me a good laugh.  

craftsman or black and decker


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

craftsman.

blackberry storm or i-phone


----------



## Coot (Jan 27, 2006)

i-phone

hot and humid or cold and snowy


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

cold and snowy

webster slaughter or braylon edwards.


----------



## corndawg (Oct 24, 2007)

Web-STAR

Feet that smell or a nose that runs


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

runny nose

chocolate chip or sugar cookie


----------



## Walleye Mafia (Jul 16, 2007)

Chocolate chip


Ham or turkey for X-mas dinner?


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

ham

corn flakes or frosted flakes


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

cornflakes!


replica mounts or real mounts???


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

real

Goodfellas or Casino


----------



## Columbusslim31 (Sep 1, 2007)

Casino

Eddie Murphy or Dave Chappelle


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

eddie...

ron white or larry the cable guy???


----------



## Reellucky (May 30, 2008)

Cable guy



Cleveland Force or Cleveland Crunch


----------



## elkhtr (Oct 23, 2006)

Cleveland WHO?

Budwiser or Great Lakes?


----------



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

elkhtr said:


> Cleveland WHO?
> 
> Budwiser or Great Lakes?


Bud since i haven't tasted Great Lakes


Bean Soup or Chili


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

chili

toothbrush or water pick


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

toothbrush


One piece or bikini


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

depends what she looks like !!!! If she looks good, then bikini, if not how about a moo-moo ??!!


Slug gun or smoke pole ??


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

Slug gun

Cross bow or compound?


----------



## chet (Mar 11, 2008)

Edit


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

.357

hairspray or hairgel


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

hairspray
pee or pea?


----------



## elkhtr (Oct 23, 2006)

pea

UPS or Fed Ex


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

ups


spring fishing or fall fishing


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

spring


whopper or big mac


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

whopper 

brest or thigh


----------



## AkronBass (Mar 17, 2007)

Breast

Milton or Berlin


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

berlin

steel curtain or squeelers


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

squeelers!!!


browns or no football at all!!!


----------



## AkronBass (Mar 17, 2007)

none at all.

Hillary or Palin


----------



## corndawg (Oct 24, 2007)

wave warrior said:


> squeelers!!!
> 
> 
> browns or no football at all!!!


As bad as they are, you cant improve if theres no team 

Palin 

Afternoon AM radio - Jim Rome or Rush Limbaugh


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

ROME!

Hooray or Whoopie


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

whoop der it is!

trolling for Walleye....

November Nite biten or May spinner fishin at the islands!

Frank


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

fishon said:


> whoop der it is!
> 
> trolling for Walleye....
> 
> ...


jiggin' at the islands!!!


deer roast or deer steak??? (just had roast with carrots onions mushrooms celery garlic and 'taters...YUMMY!)


----------



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

Roast.

College or Pro sports?


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

Pro
John Candy or John Belusi??


----------



## Walleye Mafia (Jul 16, 2007)

John Candy

Real xmas tree or fake?


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Real...

Walleye Fillets or Deer Tenders


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

surf-n-turf!!! 


msn or aol??


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

aol

franks red hot sauce or daves insanity sauce


----------



## true2plue (Jul 12, 2004)

Franks Red HOT


Aqua Vu or Flasher


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

VEXXXX all the way 

Superbad or American Pie


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2004)

American Pie

Fat Bastard or Dr. Evil?


----------



## corndawg (Oct 24, 2007)

Dr Evil 


Best dance moves  

Salma Hayek  From Dusk till Dawn
Jamie Lee Curtis  True Lies


----------



## rolland (Jan 8, 2008)

Jamie Lee Curtis 


Flame thrower or granade launcher


----------



## elkhtr (Oct 23, 2006)

launcher

Glock or SIG?


----------



## cjbrown (May 22, 2007)

Glock all the way

Christmas tree Live or Fake


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Live


Chuck Norris OR Bruce Lee?


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

round house kick to the face!!!!!!!

chucky all the way

river or reservoir


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Chuck Norris all the way !!!!

Sean Connery or Roger Moore ??


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

reservoir

merry christmas or happy holidays


----------



## dcross765 (Oct 20, 2005)

merry christmas

trolling or drifting?


----------



## true2plue (Jul 12, 2004)

Trolling

Christmas Vacation or A Christmas Story


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

christmas story

ford or chevy


----------



## cjbrown (May 22, 2007)

Ford

grouper or grope her


----------



## Coot (Jan 27, 2006)

grouper

super model or super rich


----------



## Walleye Mafia (Jul 16, 2007)

Super rich!!! 


Minn-kota or motorguide?


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

minn kota

constipation or the hershey squirts?


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Squirts All day!!

Chuck Norris or Mike Ditka?


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

Ditka

Da Bears or Da Bulls (couldn't resist)


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

Da Bears


Browns coaching staff or the Bengals coaching staff


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

This post should end with the previous options given!


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Yeah, that whole Browns Bengals thing left everyone speechless.
How bout;
Perch out of the cockpit or perch thru the ice


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

bengals

own 300 acres or permissian to hunt 3000 acres


----------



## dcross765 (Oct 20, 2005)

own it then hunt it when you want.



glazed doughnut or cremestick


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

glazed doughnut

the drive or the fumble


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

the drive

elk or moose


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

moose

pepsi or coke


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

pepsi

ice or snow


----------



## rolland (Jan 8, 2008)

snow

screws or nails


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

screws

milk chocolate or dark chocolate


----------



## rolland (Jan 8, 2008)

milk chocolate


E-mail or phone call


----------



## dcross765 (Oct 20, 2005)

phone call 



perch or walleye


----------



## TIGHTLINER (Apr 7, 2004)

Walleye!

Catching White Bass or Largemouths?


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2004)

dcross765 said:


> perch or walleye



Perch to eat walleye to catch.

Richard Pryor or Steve Martin?


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

TIGHTLINER said:


> Walleye!
> 
> Catching White Bass or Largemouths?


Whitebass fast LM's Big

Lake Erie Eyes or Canada Eyes


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Darwin said:


> Perch to eat walleye to catch.
> 
> Richard Pryor or Steve Martin?


richard prior, i always thought steve martin was kind of a jerk 

ice cream or sherbert


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

ezbite said:


> richard prior, i always thought steve martin was kind of a jerk
> 
> ice cream or sherbert


Ice cream!

Chocolate or Vanilla?


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Vanilla!

Mashed potatoes or fried potatoes?


----------



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

BigDaddy300 said:


> Vanilla!
> 
> Mashed potatoes or fried potatoes?


fried potatoes

Damon's ribs or Montgomery Inn ribs


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Damons ribs!

Beef gravy or sausage gravy?


----------



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

BigDaddy300 said:


> Damons ribs!
> 
> Beef gravy or sausage gravy?


Sausage gravy

Silent night or Rockin around the christmas tree?


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

silent night

gift exchange on christmas eve or christmas morning


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

Rockin 
Mickey or Minnie?


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

you beat me ez!!! Christmas morning 
snowball or basketball?


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

basketball

van halen.....with sammy or dave


----------



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

ezbite said:


> basketball
> 
> van halen.....with sammy or dave


Sam & Dave

Fried eggs or poached


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

fried

two week notice or telling him to stick it up his.........


----------



## rolland (Jan 8, 2008)

take this job and shove it..


beauty queen or good cook?


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Good cook

Power auger or Electric auger?


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

power

texas hold em or blackjack


----------



## rolland (Jan 8, 2008)

hold em 


The Godfather or Star Wars


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

Godfather


$15,000 instant lotto winner or december muskie????  (kudos to the OGFer who did BOTH!!!)


----------



## true2plue (Jul 12, 2004)

I love to fish Jeff, but since I'm laid off I'd take the cash right now.

Bud Light or Miller Lite??


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

bud.

beard or mustache?


----------



## Walleye Mafia (Jul 16, 2007)

beard


Spongebob or elmo?
(if you cant tell, ive been in the house with the kids all day)


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

spongebob

this coming monday... bass or crappie fishing?


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

crappie

dream gun a expensive over/under, or a expensive rifle?


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

Browning o/u!!!

carribean cruise with wife/gf or canada ice fishing with the guys???


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

wave warrior said:


> Browning o/u!!!
> 
> carribean cruise with wife/gf or canada ice fishing with the guys???


cruise
(who in their right mind goes ice fishing canada?)



your on an african safari, do you carry a double rifle or bolt action?


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

ezbite said:


> cruise
> (who in their right mind goes ice fishing canada?)
> 
> 
> ...


whatever is bigger and holds more ammo 

nude beach or cover it up?( remember not only hotties go there)


----------



## Coot (Jan 27, 2006)

Proportionate cover-up
I like her to leave a little to the imagination

tackle box or tackle bag with boxes


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

BigDaddy300 said:


> whatever is bigger and holds more ammo
> 
> nude beach or cover it up?( remember not only hotties go there)



sometimes you got to take the good with the bad  hopefully theres more good than bad


----------



## rolland (Jan 8, 2008)

tackle bag with boxes

Spining reels or bait casters


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

rolland said:


> tackle bag with boxes
> 
> Spining reels or bait casters


hmmmmm...i use a spinning reel for BAIT but a baitcaster for SPINNERS!!!!


OGF or GFO???


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

OGF

Piedmont or Salt Fork


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

salt fork.

charcoal or propane?


----------



## rolland (Jan 8, 2008)

charcoal 



ice fish or stay home


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Stay home...

Batman or Superman


----------



## Buck36 (Apr 10, 2008)

superman 

Tombstone or Open Range?


----------



## true2plue (Jul 12, 2004)

Tombstone


Put in Bay or Kellys Island?


----------



## Eugene (Jun 23, 2004)

Kelleys.

Smoked or grilled?


----------



## Columbusslim31 (Sep 1, 2007)

Eugene said:


> Kelleys.
> 
> Smoked or grilled?


Grilled


Bentley or Aston Martin


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Bentley

shaken or stirred
(Let's see how long we can keep a Bond theme going.)


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

stirred

Moore or Connery?


----------



## Columbusslim31 (Sep 1, 2007)

Connery...Best Ever.

Daniel who?

***** Galore or Xenia Onatopp?


----------



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

Columbusslim31 said:


> Connery...Best Ever.
> 
> Daniel who?
> 
> ***** Galore or Xenia Onatopp?


***** Galore, what a pilot


Jaws or Oddjob ?


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Jaws has a great grill, but Odd Job was a lot cooler. Odd Job


Shirley Bassey or Tom Jones


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

tom jones

stouffers french bread pizza or hot pockets?

sorry on the spelling.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Hot Pockets...Lots of choices

Mega Millions win
140 Million or 180 Million


----------



## Buck36 (Apr 10, 2008)

180 million


Deer or Turkey hunting?


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

deer hunting

laptop or desktop


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

laptop

water tank hot water heater or manifold type hot water heater (that ones for rumi )


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

water tank

funnier christmas movie, national lampoons christmas vaca, or elf.


----------



## rolland (Jan 8, 2008)

elf 

more meat or more potatos


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

More Meat! 

With or without a dog?


----------



## rebu (Aug 11, 2007)

Fishing in 33 deg water (liquid)or 31 deg water (ice)?


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

ice for sure

football. college or pro.


----------



## rolland (Jan 8, 2008)

pro, well depends watching on TV pro going to a game collage but since I watch more then I go ill have to go pro. 

300 or gladiator?


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I AM GLADIADOR

lemon or lime


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

lime


vodka or gin???


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Vodka...
Cool,crisp fall day or summer heat?


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

Summer
Popeye or Bluto??


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i am what i am, popeye

for carp, corn or doughball


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

Never fished for carp................I pick doughball 
Captian Jack Sparrow or Captian Hook??


----------



## Bassy (Apr 9, 2004)

jack sparrow

having your treestand stolen or shooting a buck of a lifetime which runs to the next property and some jerk downs it and has it already tagged?


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Bassy said:


> having your treestand stolen or shooting a buck of a lifetime which runs to the next property and some jerk downs it and has it already tagged?


Buck of a lifetime, they'll never find the jerks body  

Largemouth or smallies


----------



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

PapawSmith said:


> Buck of a lifetime, they'll never find the jerks body
> 
> Largemouth or smallies


Smallmouth


Reef Runner or Husky Jerk


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

husky

ice fishing for pan fish single hook or pinmin.


----------



## catfish catchers (Apr 9, 2009)

icefisherman4life said:


> husky
> 
> ice fishing for pan fish single hook or pinmin.


single hook


nightcrawlers or lures


----------



## gobrowntruck21 (Jan 3, 2009)

> nightcrawlers or lures


lures always

Jessica Alba or Angelina Jolie?


----------



## cmiller (Jun 3, 2008)

Jessica Alba

Minnows or Crawlers?


----------



## catfish catchers (Apr 9, 2009)

crawlers

rapala or stOrm


----------



## cmiller (Jun 3, 2008)

Rapala 100% 

Rod brands:
Bass Pro or Cabelas


----------



## catfish catchers (Apr 9, 2009)

cmiller said:


> Rapala 100%
> 
> Rod brands:
> Bass Pro or Cabelas



BPS 


soft plastic or hard bait


----------



## gobrowntruck21 (Jan 3, 2009)

catfish catchers said:


> BPS
> 
> 
> soft plastic or hard bait


Plastics!

Browns or Bengals?


----------



## cmiller (Jun 3, 2008)

Bengals. Can't stand underwear stains.

Lays or Doritos?


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Lays.....
watching guys shoot guns or girls shoot guns?


----------



## catfish catchers (Apr 9, 2009)

steelheadBob said:


> Lays.....
> watching guys shoot guns or girls shoot guns?
> 
> YouTube - Hotties shooting guns


either as long as they aint aimed at me


shallow divers or deep divers


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

Shallow divers

ok Flippin or power fishing ?


----------



## cmiller (Jun 3, 2008)

williamonica0214 said:


> Shallow divers
> 
> ok Flippin or power fishing ?


(Can you describe both?)


----------



## catfish catchers (Apr 9, 2009)

williamonica0214 said:


> Shallow divers
> 
> ok Flippin or power fishing ?


power fising


kayaks or canoes


----------



## WR00 (Apr 28, 2009)

catfish catchers said:


> power fising
> 
> 
> kayaks or canoes


yaks

5:00am or 5:00pm


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

canoe

skin or lung cancer??


----------

